# Driving to Cuernavaca



## HBaker (Jan 22, 2016)

Hi, all.

Looking at the maps on possible routes, any advice for best route through Northern Mexico? Either Brownsville crossing, or Laredo crossing? Pros and cons? Roads to absolutely avoid? Yes, we will drive in the daylight, and we will have our two pug dogs with us. Planning a month's stay, starting in about a month from now.

Thank you in advance for any kind advice.
HBaker


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

HBaker said:


> Hi, all.
> 
> Looking at the maps on possible routes, any advice for best route through Northern Mexico? Either Brownsville crossing, or Laredo crossing? Pros and cons? Roads to absolutely avoid? Yes, we will drive in the daylight, and we will have our two pug dogs with us. Planning a month's stay, starting in about a month from now.
> 
> ...


We spent a night in Laredo, a night in Saltillo and a night in Queretaro - but we were in no particular hurry. You may not find many pet-friendly places to stay - but you probably should say 'pet' rather than 'pets' when checking in.


----------



## HBaker (Jan 22, 2016)

Thanks for the response. We actually want to do it in one day, the whole 13 hours, if possible. If we can get through Laredo by 5 or 6 AM, we should be good to arrive in CV late in the evening, before the highway from Mexico City is closed for construction for the night.

So you recommend Laredo as a crossing point?

Thank you,
HBaker


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

HBaker said:


> Thanks for the response. We actually want to do it in one day, the whole 13 hours, if possible. If we can get through Laredo by 5 or 6 AM, we should be good to arrive in CV late in the evening, before the highway from Mexico City is closed for construction for the night.
> 
> So you recommend Laredo as a crossing point?
> 
> ...


That is just what we did. 

We probably crossed in Laredo around 5 or 6AM on a Sunday. It took perhaps as long as 2-3 hours - but we had a trailer. Don't underestimate the construction delays you will encounter. You will need a lot of patience at the moment.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

You also might want to consider visiting this web-site and getting a tourist permit for your vehicle. It is free ! Otherwise there are restrictions on when you can travel. I think you can get one pass for a month or two passes for 2 weeks per year. We needed it.

..:ASE TURISTICO::..


----------



## HBaker (Jan 22, 2016)

Thank you! We did plan to drive through on Sundays, coming and going, so that there were no plate issues. And we understand the new rule in DF is that you must have dogs in crates driving through the city now. Any knowledge if this is the case, or not?


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

But things happen - plans need to change - print off the free permit and throw it in the glove compartment. Pulling the trailer I was supposed to stay on the service road - not the main highway - through DF. I had no idea. I pulled out our 'tourist pass' and the motorcycle cop - who had never seen such a thing - just let us go with a smile.

Sorry - we are cat people. But our four stayed in their carriers for the trip.


----------



## HBaker (Jan 22, 2016)

Trust me, I will definitely get it. Like auto insurance. And staying on federal toll highways. Just some things you do if you drive through Mexico. We've only ever driven as far as Guadalajara to Cuernavaca and back, never the full length of the nation. 

From everything I read, very few, if any, have problems if they stay on toll roads, and drive during the daytime.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

Our experience : we were stopped once in Saltillo early in the morning between the hotel and the highway. Cost us $20 USD mordida. In addition we were stopped perhaps 2-3 times by the federales who were nothing but cordial and seemed genuinely interested in our well being.


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

If you are intent on driving that distance (700 miles) in one day, then IMO crossing at Laredo is your only good choice.... because it gives you the 'entire trip' on toll roads and will be the shortest timewise. But if you leave Laredo at 5AM you will be driving 2 hours in the dark as the sun doesn't rise there until 7:00. You seem to know a bit about driving in DF so I won't comment on driving there late in the day.

I'd have a Plan B for staying somewhere short... say San Juan del Rio Qro. With pet(s) I'd op for a nice 'no-tell' motel like Hotel Castelo on the outskirts where you'll have your own garage. 

I'd also think about getting your car permit online and maybe even your tourist card (if that option is still available). Save time in Laredo doing that. 

And, yes, drive the speed limit AS POSTED on the San Luis Potosi bypass. SLP is notorious for cops giving tickets (SLP is a State/Federal police HDQ). 

Good luck.


----------



## HBaker (Jan 22, 2016)

I was thinking if we get to the border between 5 and 6 AM, we should be on the road by no later than 7 or 7:30, border crossing traffic dependent. It should be getting light right around the time we want to head out, and if we're a little early, we can pause for breakfast, unless that isn't recommended?

Yes, we will do the car permit online. Probably our visas too, but as we will arrive the afternoon before, we could do it then, in person, but having them on hand would be much easier.

When we've driven in Mexico before, after flying in and renting a car, we were sure to set the cruise at the speed limit, and we didn't have a single issue.

DF shouldn't be too awful. We want to drive through on a Sunday evening, so traffic should be somewhat lessened through town, but once on the highway to Cuernavaca, with all the construction going on right now and lane closures and merges, that might well be the worse part of the day.

Thanks for the head's up on the hotel, good info to have, as one never knows...


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

We were on the Mexican side of the crossing around 5AM on a Sunday. That was Aduana. It was still dark when we finished with them and - to be honest - I got lost. At one point I was headed back to the States. Directions were very informal (as usual) - kind of like 'go down a couple blocks and hang a left'. I'll blame it on driving around in the dark...


----------



## HBaker (Jan 22, 2016)

If Laredo is the best point of entry, which is the best bridge?


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

Don't know - I'm sure we asked at the hotel's desk what we should do.

btw - in the States - Red Roof Inns are VERY pet friendly (just don't tell them how many) - and pretty well-kept up. And there is one in Laredo. We planned our trip from the east coast around their locations.


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

Bridge 2.... International Bridge II

After one crosses the border follow the blue "Modulo CIITEV" signs to Immigration and for your car permit. You will actually circle back under Bridge 2 and the customs building will be between/underneath Bridge I and Bridge II Can't miss it.

< snip>


----------



## HBaker (Jan 22, 2016)

Gracias!


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

HBaker said:


> DF shouldn't be too awful. We want to drive through on a Sunday evening, so traffic should be somewhat lessened through town, but once on the highway to Cuernavaca, with all the construction going on right now and lane closures and merges, that might well be the worse part of the day.


It sounds like you already know this, HBaker, but others may not. I'm adding this in case other readers aren't aware of this. 

The highway (_cuota/_toll road) between Mexico City and Cuernavaca is being expanded, so *it is closed nightly between 10 pm to 6 am*, driving from DF to Cuernavaca. If driving into DF from Cuernavaca/Tepoztlan it closes at 9:30. This has been for the past several months, and may be several more before it is finished. 

Reading about it on the local Cuernavaca board fortuitously prevented me from booking a flight which would have arrived at midnight in Mexico City, and would have resulted in a VERY long trip from the airport to Tepoztlan.


----------



## HBaker (Jan 22, 2016)

Thank you, I did know it closed. A friend recently had the same issue leaving for DF for a flight. But I
thought it was a little later, perhaps 12 AM. Thanks for the head's up, as this will guide our time line. If we are running late into DF due to unforeseen traffic issues on the road down, we will be forced to stay somewhere. I appreciate the information greatly.


----------



## HBaker (Jan 22, 2016)

Just one last question to all of you well-informed individuals: are the tolls still cash booths, or do we need a transponder?


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

HBaker said:


> Just one last question to all of you well-informed individuals: are the tolls still cash booths, or do we need a transponder?


Cash is fine. My husband likes to give exact change, but I use larger bills with no problem.


----------



## HBaker (Jan 22, 2016)

Thank you all so much! With your valued assistance,. this drive should be a breeze.

Perhaps you have guessed that we are not the types of Americans to believe everything we read in the news re: Mexico and cartels. Yes, there is always a risk of violence, but we can drive into Atlanta any day of the week if we want to experience violence, we don't need to drive all the way to Mexico. 

Thanks again,
HBaker


----------

